# Sentra or Sentra SE-R



## o8poa8o (Dec 7, 2003)

Im looking at getting a early like B13... a 91-94 sentra or a 91-94 SE-R. I've been doing some research into them, and im wondering if the only difference between them is that the SE-R's have a 2.0 4cylinder engine, and the plain Sentra's have a 1.6 4cylinder engine. Also, im wondering which would be better to get, or are there more versions of the 91-94 sentra's? I'd like to make it a project car. I'd probably first of all get a stiffer suspension, bigger/better wheels/tires, then move onto engine componets, i'd probably start with some basics like kn filter, throttle body, and such, then later want to get possible a turbo system, and maybe get a nitrous kit. Anyways... I was wondering what version of the sentra would be best. Any information would be a great help, and if you have a customized sentra, please tell me some things you did to it. Thanks


----------



## o8poa8o (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry, I was just thinking i was in a different forum part... mods, you can move it if you need to.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

whew.... i love easy questions

definitely go for the SE-R. SR20 vs GA16 is an easy decision. the 2.0 has a lot of potential and can ge made in one mean project Just do a search and im sure everyone will agree with me...

or if u prefer a challenge, u could make a GA16 a very nice project


----------



## o8poa8o (Dec 7, 2003)

the only thing about the SE-R, i've never seen one for sale in the classifieds, i can like only find them on ebay, lol. And can you hop up the 1.6L engine with nearly the same amount of modifications? Im just wondering because i was looking at some suspension mod's, and most of them said for 91-94 Sentra's, didn't have SE, SE-R, or anything beside it to specify which sentra, or do they all have the same axles, and suspension componites.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i have a b14 but i do believe all b13's have the same suspension components...

to make a GA16 have SR20 power is gonna take a lot more mods. remember, ur comparing 1.6 w/ 115hp (that crank, not to the wheels) and 2.0 140hp crank.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> definitely go for the SE-R. SR20 vs GA16 is an easy decision. the 2.0 has a lot of potential and can ge made in one mean project Just do a search and im sure everyone will agree with me...
> 
> 
> > ENOUGH SAID :thumbup:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

It would take at least $1000 to make a 1.6 as fast as a STOCK se-r. To me it is worth the hard search for one and the extra cash you will have to dish out to get one. I have owned both, and there really is no comparison in my book. Good Luck.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> It would take at least $1000 to make a 1.6 as fast as a STOCK se-r. To me it is worth the hard search for one and the extra cash you will have to dish out to get one. I have owned both, and there really is no comparison in my book. Good Luck.


i rest my case


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> It would take at least $1000 to make a 1.6 as fast as a STOCK se-r. To me it is worth the hard search for one and the extra cash you will have to dish out to get one. I have owned both, and there really is no comparison in my book. Good Luck.



i disagree all it would take is $500 to make it a lot faster. get a zex dry nitrous kit. i would bet any amount of money that my 1.6 with a 65 shot of nitrous would take any stock 2.0 se-r. (a friend of mine had and 94 se-r and i beat him by more than just a nose it was more like 3-4 car lengths)


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

psr said:


> i disagree all it would take is $500 to make it a lot faster. get a zex dry nitrous kit. i would bet any amount of money that my 1.6 with a 65 shot of nitrous would take any 2.0 se-r


You want to go running around using nitrous evertime a car with bolt on's comes up to you? I think not. When you say ANY 2.0, I know you can't mean cars like mine,  you MUST be talking about lightly modded NA cars.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> You want to go running around using nitrous evertime a car with bolt on's comes up to you? I think not. When you say ANY 2.0, I know you can't mean cars like mine,  you MUST be talking about lightly modded NA cars.



i was just commenting on how you would have to spend $1000 on an non ser just to make it as fast when thats completly wrong. and yes i will go running around using nitrous evertime a car with bolt on's comes up. and what do you mean by cars like yours? if its just NA i still bet i would win because i do have more than just nitrous. and enless you have a turbo or nitrous you wont stand a chance. so lets line-um up. lol :thumbup:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

psr said:


> i was just commenting on how you would have to spend $1000 on an non ser just to make it as fast when thats completly wrong. and yes i will go running around using nitrous evertime a car with bolt on's comes up. and what do you mean by cars like yours? if its just NA i still bet i would win because i do have more than just nitrous. and enless you have a turbo or nitrous you wont stand a chance. so lets line-um up. lol :thumbup:


Look at my sig, you cant hang.  I guess you could slap on a NAWS kit to an XE and be as fast as a NA lightly modded 2.0 but I was talking about bolt on performance parts in my reply you quoted. So you have to spray everytime you want to be fast? What about normal every day spirited driving?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok enough of this ga sr bashing here...

ga are great for the price with minor mods they can be pretty quick and zippy

sr are also great and have really alot of power and with minor mods can be a pretty powerful beast.

both engines are great and both have their downfalls it really personal choice.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

What's the SR20's downfall??


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> What's the SR20's downfall??


Damn that's a f*cking good question... :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

yeah, what exactly are the sr20's "downfalls" ?


----------



## Froz3n00 (Oct 24, 2003)

lol yeah, i cant think of one thing wrong with the sr20
even the tranny it comes with is cool cuz it has lsd.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

here's one thing, the damn oil filter is a PITA to get to and put on, other than that, i don't know.


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

The ser has a sway bar in the rear about 14 mm bigger than 1.6, rear disk brakes and a 2.0, a bigger radiator. But get the front and rear brakes offa NX I highly recomend it. I got mine for free. I stole them from a junk yard and rebilt the entire system, not hard at all and cheap to do stops almost 1\3 better. And I got the bigger sway bar for free when I bought some other parts, the only problem was finding the doner SE-R.


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

1st, devise a well thought out plan.
2nd, set that money aside.
3rd, stick to your plan.

If you go turbo keep it simple.

Most important, HAVE FUN!!!

Oh yeah, get the SR20, manual shift.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

2 year old thread alert!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, this has to be the biggest bullshit bump in NF history. Great job, noob. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

speaking from experience (or lack thereof) youll only want a 1.6 sentra if its the E model, since its the lightest and already has AC and PS delete


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

speaking from experience, there's no point in adding any additional information to a 2 year old thread, especially if that information is one's own opinion...mostly since everyone has already shared opinion.....2 years ago....also, b/c no one cares anymore.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> speaking from experience, there's no point in adding any additional information to a 2 year old thread, especially if that information is one's own opinion...mostly since everyone has already shared opinion.....2 years ago....also, b/c no one cares anymore.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


speaking from experience, i didnt realize it was that old, would you like me to delete my post?   lol


----------

